# Commando Squad Valiant



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Background

In the not too distant future, nothing much has changed on Earth. Quiet wars are fought in the name of oil under the guise of “Pacification”. Allowing the west to grow fat and lazy under the illusion we are a civilised and peaceful little planet...

On the other side of the galaxy a huge, liberal Federation of aligned worlds dominates just over a third of the galaxy, there is no war, the people have everything they need, there is no poverty, it is the ideal civilisation.

Or is it? There have been Pyrates plying the space-ways for as long as any can remember, and the Pegasus Federation’s limited military does its level best to keep them at bay. For the most part they succeed, but recently the Pyrates have become organised, working together, petty squabbles less and less common. Something was happening, it was more than ‘enlightenment’, they hadn’t just decided to do it, someone was rallying the Pyrates...

Hundreds of years ago, in the federations early years, a scientist discovered a stasis tube on an un colonised world. There was an occupant, still alive, he was Pegasien. Government Agents swept in with official ‘whitecoats’ and hushed it all up.

In a secret lab on the Federation’s core world, Pegasus, the stasis tubes passenger was re-awakened, he was a warrior from the past, of a time long forgot by the wider populous of this utopian dream. At first he was determined he should be assassinating someone, for the good of the Empire, it could win the war! When they finally convinced him of the total lack of war or violence he demanded to be taken to the city of Pegasus. He refused to say another word until he saw that city, so they flew across to the huge floating sea-city of Pegasus, the capital of the planet. He took them to the maintenance areas under the city he went to a storage locker with no name or number, he placed his hand upon it, there was a noise of sliding metal and the door swung open to reveal a flight of stairs...

Deep in the bowls of the city a super warrior of history lead two bureaucrats and four scientists through winding corridors and dark panoramic windows. Finally the reached a control room of some kind, the warrior walked up to a control interface and placed his palm upon it. For a few seconds nothing happened then there was a hum, all the lights came on, the huge windows from before now looked out onto huge hangers full of advanced spacecraft of every kind, and down another corridor, second on the left was a door, which they opened and through that door, lay a room lined with control panels and, more windows, through those windows, lay thousands of stasis chambers like the one the mysterious assassin had been in, around a tenth of which were occupied, by more Ancient warriors...

After a full inspection of the facility, a decision was made. The Federation was to be peaceful, and have no aggressive army of any kind, at least that anyone knew of. The commando program was born...

Back in the not too distant future the Commando Program defends the Federation from hostile forces, infiltrates notorious Pyrate gangs but most importantly, stays unknown...

Rules;

1. GODMODDERS ARE HIT BY STRAY METIORS, unless whoever they godmodded doesn’t mind.
2. First posts after an update must be at least seven sentences.
3. Looking for 5 upwards players (if its even that popular). I would like at least two to be female, or guys playing as females (it makes the bits were we’re not blowing things up more interesting (social))
4. THIS IS MY INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY!! There is more to it than this RP, stealing it is just like regular theft!
5. Quality over quantity, but seven sentences still stands.

Armour;

We all have the same MKIV Plastanium Armour, but it can be customised in any way (To a Point). it is a secondary armour and acts mainly as a condector for the powerful body fitting Deflector shield that surrounds you. Generally you wouldnt wear your armour outside a combat zone, we aren't space marines.

Wargear;

Rifles;
MKIII Crystal Rifle; standard issue to commandos but packs a hell of a punch, fires sharpened energy crystal bolts in a laser pulse. Highly accurate long range assault rifle with scope. Limited ammo, but has a weaker pure energy unlimited charge function (Fires the laser without the crystal, limited battery, but lasts for days).

MKII Crystal Rifle; Designed for fire from behind an energy shield, has no butt and isn’t very accurate, but tears through grouped enemies, fires weaker energy crystals than the MKIII, but fires more, faster with more ammo. Also has unlimited ammo energy function.

Pistols;
Heavy Pistol; Special issue, fires large, medium power energy crystals. 8 rounds in a magazine.

CP (charged particle) Pistol; standard issue. Fires particles from the air after charging them within itself, short range, low power, unlimited ammo.

Crystal Uzi; A powerful Automatic weapon firing Heavy Pistol rounds at high speed vaugly accuratly, roughly the same size as well, but with far more ammo

Special;
Light Missile Launcher; (special/heavy only) easily portable and high ammo for a rocket launcher, its perfect for a mobile anti-tank commando. Can fire up to nine medium energy crystal tipped homing rockets. Holds 6 rocket packs within itself. Has fast reload.

Sniper; (Sniper only) fires highly accurate, silenced MKIII rifle Crystal bolts at super long range. Good against infantry and lightly armoured targets. Fast reload between shots and high ammo capacity make it super effective.

Plasma Sniper; (sniper only) Fires a bolt of laser ignited plasma accurately even at long range. Good against armoured and heavily armoured targets, has been know to down star-fighters before takeoff.

Beam Cannon; (special/heavy only) Fires a rectangular beam of medium energy crystal focused laser energy with a core of scarlet Plasma. Super accurate, long range. Can be fired in quick bursts from the hip.

CQC weapons;

Blades;
Super heated sword; Designed to cut through metal armour like a knife through butter, heavy but highly effective.

Super heated Hunting Blades; Variant of the sword. generally wielded in pairs, these back-handed, one foot, curved blades are graceful and deadly.

Dagger variant; dagger variant of the sword, almost every commando carries one.

Any other blade you care to think of.

Ranged;

Wrist Blaster; Small, double barrelled pulse laser built into the armour over the left or right wrist. Good for hitting where it hurts close up.

CP shotgun; just what it sounds like.

Any other suggestions

Character Sheet;

1. Name; Duh... just make it space age
2. Age; these guys live for roughly 300 years with all their growth hormones and stuff.
3. Squad position; Captain(2 TAKEN), Sniper (2 TAKEN) dark and sneaky, Heavy/Special Weapons (2) Commando (whoever’s left) "standard" soldier, but you’re still exceptional, you are an equall or more than your specilised squadies.
4. Appearance; obvious
5. personality; again obvious
6. Background; you know how it works, at the very least 2-3 paragraphs.
7. Wargear; this can be changed at any time throughout the missions, but I need preferences!


The basics;


In this RP you will fight as a member of Commando Squad Valiant. I will be playing as
Sergeant Savar Dorran. I lead the squad. Captain is second in command, although we all generally agree on a course of action, but its my decision overall in the squad. I.e. you give your ideas of a response of a given situation, and we agree on the best one.

REMEMBER! We are all infiltrators and assassins of the highest level.
Our mission at the start is to find out why the hell the Pyrates are rallying, why they are doing it and who’s responsible.

Members; 

Me; Sargent Savar Dorran
1.Malochai; Sniper Krys Dario Ramos
2.Romero's Own; Captian Ema Aliot
3.HOGGLORD; Captain Veyland Grese
4.Santaire; Heavy Sniper Lunara
5.Spiltpaw; Commando Sebastos "Ghosty" Pantera
6.Brendxb; Stealth Commando

ANY RESEMBELENSE TO WARHAMMER IS PURELY ACCIDENTAL AS I CAME UP WITH THIS WHOLE UNIVERSE LONG BEFORE I'D EVEN HEARD OF WARHAMMER


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the look of this a lot. Hope you don't mind if i shotgun the Lieutenant


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

well sheet up soon! before someone else does!


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'll join up! I'll shotgun the sniper post, if that doesn't bother you


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Erm, why is a lieutenant under the command of a sergeant?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn you Romero! I wanted Lieutenant. But none can argue against the holy rule of Shotgun. 
Well I guess I'll just take sni- Damn you Malochai! 
Sigh.
Well, I'll take Specialist or commando then, unless it gets popular enough (Fingers crossed), then I may change to lieutenant/ Sniper. Assuming Flash OK's it.

Sheet up later tonight/ tomorrow.

P.S. Are we the super soldiers in scary cryo-tube things, or specially trained soldiers fighting them? 

<Edit> Santaire brings up a good point. Lieutenant is a Commissioned Officer, where as Sergeant is a Non-Commissioned Officer, an ultra-mega super private, in essence. (Nowadays anyway, I'm not going to question your world Flash, it's way too cool for that.)

P.S.S. Is the Light Missile Launcher held on the shoulder like the Imperium and our modern ones or is is held underarm, like the dark reapers, orks and soldiers from the old republic star wars games. And would it be OK if my armour looks something like *this*, but with a helmet like *This*?


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Name: Krys Dario Ramos [Kr-iss Da-Rio Ray-moss]
Age: 152
Squad position: Sniper
Appearance: Krys is 6’ tall, with short, shaved hair that is dark blonde in colour. He had a very pale complexion that means his bright blue eyes stand out all the more from his thin face. There’s a small scar on his right cheek, and a tattoo of a wolf’s head on the inside of his left wrist.  He wears a lens over his right eye of a translucent red glass, apparently to help with his aim. His armour is a dark steel-grey, and he doesn’t use a helmet, again to aid with his aim.
Personality: Krys can be very sarcastic, and whilst he may wind his comrades up, he will not let it come to blows and, under the combative exterior, actually enjoys his work and likes his squad-mates. If he doesn’t agree with something, he will let people know, and will continue to let them know, but once ordered to do something, he will carry it out to the best of his abilities.
Background: Krys was born to one of the small, petty Pyrate gangs, and growing up he was treated as no better than a slave. Even his parents treated him as no better than a resource to be used for their own benefit. As such, he gained a range of organisational skills and even developed a minor OCD. For the first fifteen years of his life, this was how he lived. On his fifteenth birthday, as he was lying in his sorry excuse for a bed, another Pyrate gang attacked his own, and it wasn’t long before he was trying to escape, running for his life. He escaped along with thirty of his friends, between the ages of ten and twenty. 
They all ended up together on one of the frontier Pegasus Federation worlds, turning to theft and mugging to stay alive. His life continued in this vein until he was twenty, and he got his wolf tattoo, to show his dedication to the ‘Pack’. During his time on the streets, Krys came into possession of an old, beaten-up Pyrate gun. He had the best natural aim out of all of his gang-mates, and it only got better with practice.
Krys' gang, 'The Pack' became a large, unhealthy cancer on the Federation world. Being one of the original members, he rose quickly and was amongst the leading cadre, taking control over the crime organisation based in a certain, unnamed city. That was, until the Commandos were called in to eradicate them, removing this unhealthy tumour. Despite his best tactical efforts, nothing he did could stop their advance, sabotaging his operations, removing his operatives and scuppering his plans in general. The end to this portion of his life came when his headquarters, an old factory, came under attack directly by the Commandos. He lead the defence, performing admirably, but there was nothing he could do against the overwhelming firepower and tactical knowledge of his enemies. Even when he was forced to his knees, hands over his head and a gun pressed against the top of his skull, he still cursed them and spat in their faces. He was inducted a week later, changing his entire view towards the Federation and, since then, has fought loyally for his new masters.
As soon as he joined and went through the initiation, where they tested his skills with various weapons, he was found to have a natural aim, meaning he has always had a propensity for long-range weapons, especially snipers. Whilst proficient with the other standard weaponry of the Commandos, his preferred method is to stay as far from the fighting as possible, staying detached and aloof from his victims, using his sniper rifle to coldly remove the life from them.
Wargear:  
MKIV Plastanium Armour  
CP Pistol
 Sniper 
Dagger
 Wrist Blaster

*EDIT: Added his recruitment and a bit more, still looking OK?*


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i'm pretty sure we are the people awoken from the tube things. At least i think so.

Not sure about the rank mistake, maybe it's a bit different for the Pegasus people or just a simple mistake.

I will have my sheet up tonight or tommorow


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Hmmm ... Well, I'll wait to see what flash says, but if it's wrong, I'm sorry =\ Seeing as this fictional universe is new to all of us but him, some mistakes and misunderstandings are gonna creep in ...

EDIT: Hell, they happen in 40K and Fantasy roleplays, and they're well established hugely detailed universes xD


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

The lieutenant thing was because I couldn't remember the actual class in the Pegasien military, and lieutenant was the first thing that I thought of, which is unusual as I have it all in my head. 

The light missile launcher is fired from the shoulder, I have drawings of all of them. Which I will add soon. 

Also, we are the current edition of scary cryogenic soldiers, you can either be an artificially created pegasien or a recruited person, take your pic  

PS I can keep this RP or sequels going for ages as I have a long and complex plot that I an slowly turning into a seires of books. 

PPS I have always wanted to get this world out there, and now I have and I'm very thankful of the support so far!


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

OK, cool, I'll add in his recruitment in a bit; need to reply to another RP at the moment. Preparing myself for the holidays ... :')


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

To all readers, new weapon, Crystal Uzi, forgot to add under pistols! More important facts to come tomoz as well soz :/


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

would we be able to carry two swords and pistold and not a rifle?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Ema Aliot.

Age: 181 years.

Squad Position: Captain

Appearance: Ema is quite tall and slim. She has long, brown hair and brown eyes to match. Ema is beautiful in every sense of the word and she knows it. To put it it the nicest terms possible, she has a very nice 'ass'et. She is muscled but not overly so as she is feircly proud of her amazing fugure and like to show it off. When not in armour Ema can often be found in a sports bra and yoga pants. Her face is untouched by age or the many opponents she has killed.

Personality: Ema is freindly and warm. Often flirtatious and sometimes goes to far. But when she wants to she can be a complete bitch. She is sometimes sarcastic and annoying but most of the time likable and warm. She has serious multiple personality diorder.

Background: Ema was, as all other clones of the original 20, created in a secret lab. She was born fully grown and was already intelligent. When the head scientist saw her naked body he tried to take advantage of her initial confusion. His wrist was broke in three different places and he had to have his nose surgically remade. After that life for Ema was a blur of action and showing off. She soon was noticed, not so much for her skills as her good looks, and promoted to the rank of Captain. When it comes to killing Ema has it down to a tee. Her armour hugs her body closely and shows off her best features. This often distracts even the best soldier and allows Ema to quickly kill her enemy. She is like an angel of death.

During her time fighting as a commando she has found hersle fote to toe with the toughest enemies and walked away truimphant. She was made Captain after she led a small group of Commando's aginst a much larger body or Pyrate Riaders and came out with her unit intact and only minor injuries received. As a leuitenant she has fitted in well to her role of commanding other Commando's. She is fun and playful and rarly strict. She always leads her squad from the front.



Wargear: Super Heated Hunting Blades
Tight fitting MKIV Plastanium Armour
Wrist Blaster
A pair of Heavy Pistols 

Hope it's ok so far Mr Flash


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

All good cept u can't be from a cryogenic tube coz they were found over a thousand years ago, even commandos don't live that long, and two swords is fine


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just realised i need to sheet up

Name; Savar Dorran

Age; 192

Postion; Squad Sargent

Apperance; like most Commandos cloned from the original 100 of Gold Squad (The Cryo-tube guys), Savar is tall and athleticaly muscled. He has bright blue eyes and like most commandos looks about 30. He has curly brown hair and a three line scar from his first and only reanimation, (where he was killed in battle by a crystal to the heart, he was quickly healed and reanimated) he keeps it as a reminder of taking a bullet for his Sargent. 

Background; Savar was unusual as he was the first Commando to be cloned as a child, he was "birthed" at the biological age of ten and with his growth hormones and other special genetic additions was biologicaly 15 in two years, because of this he is better versed in tactics and at generally being a commando as he had been learning at the age when your brain is a sponge, also, because of this he has a slightly more developed social attidude, but scientists tend not to notice that!

At just 90, he was promoted to sargent, one of the youngest ever, and is also a _commander of the fleet_ 

Wargear; Augmented MKIV Armour
Experimental MKIV Rifle
Double headed En'talan staff.
Two heavy pistols.
I know its shorter than i said, but im making an exception for me, and i dont need to make one anyway.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

No no no no no.

You are GM Flash, making a character sheet limits you unnecessarily.

Unless of course you really want to do it then do it, just saying that as GM you do not need to make a character sheet


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

just asking how far can customization's go for weapons and Armour is it basic looks, ghost recon FS style, or completely all out like strapping a random rocket to the boot :wink: ?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

hope my character isn't too in ur face. But you did ask for something to liven up the bits betweem fights.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Wait, Romero's a captain now? That's a higher rank than before!
Ah well, Here's mine

Name: 
Veyland Grese

Age: 
288

Rank: 
Captain

Appearance:
Wiry, toned body, standing at 6'0 with close cut brown hair and dark green eyes. Scars cross his body, one over his right eye, not damaging the eye itself. Another deep scar runs across his chest.

Personality:
He is stoic and blunt for the most part, showing little interest in matters outside of the battle against the Pyrates. His humor is sparing and coarse. He has been a soldier for a long time, and he's seen more than his share of death. He will do whatever it takes to see the mission completed, his devotion to the objective at hand is second only to his devotion to his squadmates. Nothing can stand between him and a fallen squad member. 

Operative History: 
Grese doesn't talk about his pre-military past, it is unknown whether or not he remembers much of it. The only part of his life before military service that is currently known is his induction, gleaned from reports. He was attacked in his home by Pyrates and was overrun. He escaped by fighting his way through and impressed a commando who he encountered with his raw ferocity. The commando petitioned for his immediate recruitment, which was accepted and Grese was put into Commando training. He passed, showing skill and promise in all fields. His vast experience record and distinguished tactical and combat ability have seen him through to the rank of Captain.

Preferred Wargear: 
Typically, Grese wears no helmet, unless the situation or senior officer demands him to, because he dislikes the lack of peripheral vision that the helmet affords him. His armour is close fitting around his body, but the plates are bulky, making him seem large and daunting when armored. 
His weapons of preference are generally the MKIII rifle, the MKII rifle or the CP Shotgun, alongside his trusted dagger and a heavy pistol.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Big and Green?

Interesting text style Hogglord :laugh:


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hahaha, ur character is fine Romero unless anyone else objects. 

I'm only writing a sheet for appearance and wargear and age. 

@brendxb; armour looks and shapes, but it's abilitys are as the first post, keep it functional, imperial guards man style, remember you have a personal, form fitting shield! I do hope you join!


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Also, welcome HOGGLORD.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

This looks fine flash, but I'm not in the mood for a 'traditional Rp'. sorry mate.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hahaha, you do have age of imperialism to run karak!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

flash43 said:


> Hahaha, you do have age of imperialism to run karak!


Very true, although i need those buggers to start posting! :biggrin:


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Flash, any chance of me being a sniper? Or is it still not popular enough? And is Commando the "standard" soldier. or do they have extra perks?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I believe that Commando is just the standard trooper. But still awesome. Like a fully armed tactical marine compared to unarmoured guardsmen with laspistols. Not a sergeant and not a devestator, but it's still gonna kick some arse!


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Spiltpaw, I'm afraid santaire already shotgunned the second sniper, but HOGGLORDs description is pretty accurate.

Also people without helmets, you would have to wear a headset with a HUD over the left eye.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

I will post pictures of my armour and all weapons tomoz.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

If a second Lietenant/Captain rank becomes possible, may I take it?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Lunara

Position: Sniper

Age: 173

Gender: Female

Appearance: Delicate, with elfin like features Lunara is the picture of vulnerability. She brings a whole new meaning to the word beautiful. Slender and willowy, hair golden and pale skin. Her eyes are the deepest green that seems to twinkle with amusement. Indeed it is her beauty and her apparent vulnerability that serve her best in infiltrations. However her slim figure hides a surprising strength and speed. 

She wears perfectly form fitting Mk IV Plastanium armour, thin and tight on her body while not impeding her movement speed. This has led to some rather lecherous remarks when she suits up for combat due to the tightness of the plate. They tend not to last long. She scorns the wearing of a helmet, instead utilizing a lens over her left eye that works as an HUD. Her right eye remains clear so that she can aim properly.

Personality: She can be flirtatious with the male members of the team but her advanced combat training ensures any straying hands meet with nothing but pain. She can be playful at times and vicious at others. She is quiet and always calm when on the mission, only in downtime allowing her emotions to surface. Despite her quiet manner and the many remarks about her suitability for combat the team knows she can be relied upon to watch their backs. She is careful to never get too close to anyone, or tries to be...

Background: A clone of one of the finest snipers of the original members of Gold Team Lunara was grown in a top secret laboratory. She was already fully grown and her mind had been tutored in the skills of hand to hand combat and of picking off targets at range due to her gene template. This was unfortunate for the lecherous side assistant who attempted to take pictures of her naked before entering the lab with an ugly grin on his face, thinking her innocent and stupid, unable to understand what he was going to do.

She broke his jaw, his nose, both his arms and maybe a couple of his ribs. It was only the merest shred of mercy that prevented her from snatching up a scalpel and divesting him of his manhood.

Suffice to say she was left alone after that although nothing could stop the lecherous glances. The owners of those looks decided to keep their dreams to glances only lest she do to them what she did to the first man who tried anything with her. This suited her just fine. Putting her in combat training with a former rapist whose mind had been wiped was the worst mistake command had ever made. He barrelled her to the floor and relapsed into his previous mind set. He began to attempt to tear her clothes off.

Security rushed to the scene but they were too late to do anything.

Lunara stood over the man, holding a brutal knife clenched in her right fist. They were about to move in to detain her when they saw that she had nowhere to sheath such a knife. Indeed it was her opponent who had been carrying the weapon, concealed in a sheath sown into the inside of his jacket. She brought it down and the man moved to cover his head but she pulled it away from there and thrust it straight towards his manhood. She stopped it mere inches away and the man screamed and begged.

She spat on him and left the training hall, dropping the knife on his chest. A man moved in to grab her and she knocked him flat out cold with a single blow. The rest of the security team gave her a wide berth as she walked past them.

After 2 minutes in the shooting range it was clear what she was best suited for, indeed there should have been no doubt considering her gene ‘mother’. She was the perfect choice for a team marksman. She was transferred to Commando squad Valiant under the command of Savar Dorran where she proved herself to be an excellent choice, building up a working relationship with the rest of the team and building up a working relationship and eventually a firm friendship with her fellow marksman Jarsaroth till he was killed on an exploding pyrate ship.

His replacement, Krys Dario Ramos, was young and untested to Lunara’s eyes but still he carried with him the scars of a hard life she had never experienced, being vat grown from a dead woman’s DNA. She did her best to incorporate him into her life but it was difficult. She was still used to Jarsaroth.

She overcame this barrier and now is friends with Krys and the rest of the squad...

Weaponry:
Plasma Sniper
Wrist Blaster
Knife: Double-edged fighting blade resembling a dagger or poignard. With an acutely tapered, sharply-pointed blade, the weapon could be described as a stiletto.

Agreed with Flash


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, so if you want to kill off your character, you just have to wink at Romero's or Santaire's character.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty much. Well maybe not kill them off. If you want them to spend a month in hospital then do that.

However if you really do want to be killed off then try to molest my character. :laugh:

Edit:
WTF Hogglord!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:

Just read your post on the first page. How could you possibly want most of the Master Chief's armour but not the helmet, it's the best part!!!!! :ireful2:


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

I just realised how desperatly the front page needs updated! I will tomorrow evening as my phone can't handle the edit function. Also players and weapons need updated/detailed. 

I have decided it is popular enough (he said hopefully) to increase the squad to eight, so HOGGLORD you can switch to captain.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

1. Name; Sebastos Pantera (Ghosty to his friends)

2. Age; 151

3. Squad position; Commando

4. Appearance; Sebastos is 6ft.1in. He has short crew cut style blond hair. He is lean and his body is toned to perfection. He has bright blue eyes, and pale skin that makes him look like a ghost, hence the nickname Ghosty. His lens over one eye, is blue. And his armor is also blue, he doesn't use a helmet.

5. personality; Sebastos is joyous, friendly and helpful, and those that are friends with him are grateful for it. Even though Sebastos is all those things, his temper has a short fuse, and once lit it can become a problem for those that lit it! He also doesn't like getting talked down to unless by his commander (That would be you Flash)

6. Background; When Sebastos was born into a poor family that loved him, they spoilt him with all they could afford, which wasn't much. This didn't bother Sebastos, he was always grateful for all he got. He helped his parents with their work, if he could, when he wasn't helping he was either, working out or playing with the few friends he had. On his sixteenth birthday, his parents spoke to him at great length of the Commando Program that his parents used to tell him stories of their great help they have been to the Pegasus Federation. Sebastos had alway's wanted to be apart of the Commando Program, and help them even more. It was on his sixteenth birthday, that this dream came true. His family was too poor to pay for travel to one of the Commando Pegasus recruitment area's. Although his parents had never told them, they were saving money for this trip. After many years of saving, they managed to save enough money, by his sixteenth birthday. It was the greatest birthday present he had ever gotten. He took the money, eye's brimming with tears. "I'll make you proud! All that I earn, I'll send back to you, to help pay you back for all you have done for me!" He had said to his parent's before he left! With that Sebastos, traveled to the closest recruitment area, and got in. Atleast once a week he would send a letter to his parents! 

For 40 years Sebastos had trained and fought to as hard as he possibly could, until he got a letter from one of his commander's that his old town had been attacked and all that lived there were dead. It was said it was the Pyrate's. Sebastos, never grieved, nor cried. No. He focused on his training harder than ever, his anger at the Pyrates, never dissipitating. He was always joyous and friendly, till someone would say Pyrates and the mood would darken! He trained and fought, never stopping except for sleeping and eatting. after he had been training for 125 year's, he was just an ordinary commando for the Commando Program, until he was approached by Sergeant Savar Dorran, who asked whether Sebastos would join his elite squad. Sebastos said yes. For another ten years he trained with them instead. His grudge, never had gone and no one on the squad knew of it apart from Savar Dorran, who of course needed to know any liabilities of his squad.

7. Wargear; 
MKIV Plastanium Armour
Crystal Uzi
Superheated Hunting Blades
Wrist blaster

(Hope this is all ok. I know the look of this guy, seems vaguely similar to Malochai's, but in all honesty I didn't notice till I read it. And I was trying to make Sebastos look as similar to me in real life as I could.)


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Santaire two things:
1) It's not Master Chief, it's either Douglas or Alice, from the last epic scene in Halo Wars
2) How's it the best part? The rest of it's just as cool. Not more so, but no less so either. I simply picked it because I liked it's style for my character, who was then changed a lot and I no longer needed a helmet for the most part.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, well if its not Master Chief it's still his helmet and his helmet is frigging awsome.

How could you not choose it even if it suited the character better? :cray:


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Whoa, bloody hell that was a quick follow up!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, when it comes to Halo I'm a quick guy :wink:


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

so i see...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Just to prove it :wink:


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Not sure when the action thread is going to be up, so I'll just mention that I'm going to be out of action from next friday until the following tuesday


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm going to start the action on Thursday, HOGGLORD, i know its inconvenient, but i figured out how it will work till Tuesday. If everyone could re-read the front page and this pls; 

The MKIV Plastanium Armour is known as a CAB Suit (Computer Aided Battle Suit), it has a sophisticated HUD display with cross hairs and a shield monitor (like halo) and a mini map (like star wars battlefront). it looks like the attachment but with two shoulders like the right one and probably different markings as that's my armor.

P.S. school internet wont let me upload so pics later!


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

is there still space for me join in?


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

yup! heavy/special weapons would be nice, but i dont mind which you choose (Commando or Heavy/special)


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have written the starting post and the action begins tomorrow late afternoon.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't mind the action thread starting tomorrow, but can the update be on wednesday? That will give me time to put a post up.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

thats fine, i was gonna have it next thursday for you any how


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Name; Cyrus uctavier


Age; 125


Position; Commando


Appearance; Cyrus is small for a commando at roughly 5 ft 7 making him blend in a crowd easily. As well as height he is smaller in most factors for a commando including in muscle and hair, this gives him a permanent youth like face and features. Also after several campaigns with his experimental unit or squad he failed to receive a single scar, although in bars many say its due to him firing not against the enemy but from behind them after he snuck around and stole their lunch, which although gave him a ticket to another thousand discipline meetings scored him a free drink.

Personality; Cyrus is considered to be the ultimate man when it comes to being an arrogant jerk. Commonly sticking his nose around after bragging about his perfection and hitting on a dozen women only to get a dozen slaps, in his last team he managed to receive what was meant to be a temporary call sign ‘da-jerk’. However although he keeps a troubling attitude backed up by truth he has a darker solemn side which formed after the loss of his previous squad. And during times of crises a calm deathly figure takes other, similarly when a friend is hurt or in trouble after a mission he is always the first to stop messing around and help in any way he can. Finally the Calm deathly side personality has gotten him several disciplinary meetings due to him starting fights after another soldier taunts him about his losses.


Background; Cyrus has never talked about his past but it always crawls into his records. For most of his career he was designated as a scout due his stealth and unparalleled level of blending into crowds and shadows, however along with several others of the commando force were trained separate in ways focused on close combat, silent takedowns, and stealth. Focusing on ‘kill one to save a million’. To say the least this new force was hit with heavy resistance and squad by squad the ideas fell save for one which had an unparalleled victory streak, and an arrogant scout for a partner.
Eventually the team was ambushed by a whole battalion and having generally less shielding than other commandoes and more power to stealth attributes the team ran. One by one the seven fell until Cyrus and the sergeant Taelon was left, after telling Taelon he would not leave him behind to hold off the enemy he was then knocked out by the sergeant and put in the shadows of some nearby rocks. Cyrus woke to see a projectile exit Taelons head, and had to survive in enemy territory for 2 weeks before finding transport back home. Still only his commanders knew about his team’s mission and so he trusts them little and put an investigation against them to search for someone who set him up. And although no evidence was found he still believes he was set up regardless. Still keeping his armour he had been moved from squad to squad and force to force continuously making a name for himself. And keeping his call sign.


Preferred war gear;
Altered standard armour which diverts more power to stealth fields than standard shielding, thus making heightened stealth capabilities at the cost of protection.

MK III but repainted with different camo depending on mission and almost always fixed with handmade custom silencer

CP “I like it cause its quiet, just like, OWW! Jeez I didn’t bloody say anything!” quote on CP from Cyrus (also equipped with silencer)

Dagger with small notch for each member of original team lost and had belonged to KIA officer Taelon

(OOC;- sorry that I took so long)


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually, wouldn't a 5 ft 6 man stand out more than say a 5 ft 10 or 6 ft?

He would stand out for being short. So for example it would be harder to get eyes on his position but he would hardly be inconspicuous.

Other than that small, for want of a better word problem, with the character I'd say it's very well done.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

I tried to find average heights on the web and I think I choose a bad one, I'll change it now. thanks for heads up.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Let the games, begin! Ahahahahahahaha :biggrin:

P.S. Here btw; http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=112522


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

flash43 said:


> I'm looking at you Romero/Santaire!


What? What am I going to do?

Lunara is an angel... :angel:

Who can put a round through the slit between helmet and gorget at 600 yards. :victory:


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

lol, but to all involved cept HOGGLORD and Malochai, y you no post!?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sebastos is scared of Lunara?

Oooh this is gonna be fun :spiteful:


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Hehe  He know's what she is capable of, I mean he has to we're squad members


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

If you've read my post don't worry I wouldn't do that to you without yours or the GM's permission. But if you really pissed Lunara off I might not be able to control myself


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Hehe Santaire, you make some of the best character's I know 

Just hope Lunara's looks are better than Sebastos  JK


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Spiltpaw the Deceiver said:


> Hehe Santaire, you make some of the best character's I know
> 
> Just hope Lunara's looks are better than Sebastos  JK


I aim to please:grin:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn sorry for the double post but this has to be said.

Lunara is gonna be so damn pissed off at Savar for that. So from now on performing disciplinary actions is against the rules is it?

Or is whoring alowed in this universe on military ships?


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'm thinking there is also some more; he kind of ends in the middle of a sentence


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

nope, you just overstepped the line santaire, i personally found it funny, but its my chars job to care + finished the update, strange computer/internet happenings...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, Flash just told me that he's gonna be Out of Action 'till wednesday.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

OK, so what's happening with this RP??


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Who's not posted?
If everyone has, when's the next update?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i know for certain that flash is on a boat in scotland right now and has no internet or signal. He promises he will return on Sunday. I think i still need to pos though. Will get to work.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Flash would like to apologize that he is a useless fuck. The temptation of social networking when i do have web access out of school is to much, 'specialy without Romero spurring me on  However when i return to school, i will get involved in something, maybe :/ sorry for any inconvenience  maybe i will start this again, im not sure, sorry guys, my bad ((((


----------

